# NFPA and OSHA compliance for grant



## newEMT (Mar 13, 2009)

If our department purchased an ambulance in 1996, how do we find out if it is compliant with NFPA and OSHA?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2009)

It has to meet the standard based on date of manufacture.  It should have a sticker some where that says meets or exceeds KKK##############.


----------

